# Nicknames



## dutch girly

Geia sou everyone,

Could anyone give me some nicknames for guys?
I know agapi mou, erota mou and koukla mou, but are these also common to say to a guy?


thanks in advance


----------



## ~ceLine~

"_koukla_" is for girls and "_kouklos_" is for guys as I know. (I'm still learning so check them again before using)

*Mwro mou* = my baby (sometimes als the girls use it)
*Zwh mou* = my life

.. I could just remember them now  ..


----------



## dutch girly

So if I understand correct:
Glykia mou, would that be glykos mou for guys?

and: 

If someone would say eisei glykia (to a girl), would it be eisei glykos for a guy?
Trying to understand the difference here.


----------



## ~ceLine~

mm I'll write you all I know ..

I'll try to translate them to English ..

Glykia = sweety / cutie
Glyka mou = my sweety (for girls)
Glykos mou = my sweety (for guys)

-a is a female ending so we use for girls ..
-os is a male ending so we use for guys ..

Hope to can help a bit  ..


----------



## brazil_ana

Guys, I was told 'gluke mou' means my cute, is this right?
Efcharisto


----------



## Tetina

brazil_ana said:


> Guys, I was told 'gluke mou' means my cute, is this right?
> Efcharisto


 
Hi, Ana.
The meaning is the same but if you want to be the most accurate: cute = χαριτωμένος /η = haritomenos (m)/ haritomeni (f).
But you cannot use it as nickname, i.e. "haritomene mou". 
You use it saying i.e. "This child is cute".
As nickname you use "glyke mou".


----------



## mroma

If you want to call somebody, then you have to say glike mu and kukle mu (both for the guys).
Moro mu is for both girls and guys and it is very popular.
Some others are agapi mu(my love,for both girls and guys), moraki mu (my little baby, for both girls and guys), latria mu (something we adore, for both girls and guys) and if I remember something else I will tell you. The most populars are moro mu and agapi mu.


----------



## dutch girly

is there also a way to say my guy?
like there is for girls koritsi / koritsaki mou????


----------



## ~ceLine~

I think so "agori mou" is ok, isn't it?


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

mroma said:


> Moro mu is for both girls and guys and it is very popular.
> Some others are agapi mu(my love,for both girls and guys), moraki mu (my little baby, for both girls and guys), latria mu (something we adore, for both girls and guys) The most populars are moro mu and agapi mu.


 
Well, if I use agapi mou, moraki mou, latria mou, *mwro mou*all these words to a *girl*... a friend, Does she will think that I am lesbian or something like that?   I know that Koukla is okay but _mwro mou_ kai agapi, latria mou... I have my doubts, amfivolies!


----------



## ~ceLine~

My female Greek friends on messenger call me "agapi mou". So, I think so it's ok


----------



## anthodocheio

Well, it is something that I wouldn't say to a girl (I'm a girl!) and sounds to me.. somehow.. 
Grandmothers, or this kind of ladies, sounds OK if they say it... 

Well, it is complicated I think...


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

anthodocheio said:


> Well, it is something that I wouldn't say to a girl (I'm a girl!) and sounds to me.. somehow..
> Grandmothers, or this kind of ladies, sounds OK if they say it...
> 
> Well, it is complicated I think...


 

hahaha  So what _sweety_ words do you use to your friends (girl) ??


----------



## mroma

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Well, if I use agapi mou, moraki mou, latria mou, *mwro mou*all these words to a *girl*... a friend, Does she will think that I am lesbian or something like that?   I know that Koukla is okay but _mwro mou_ kai agapi, latria mou... I have my doubts, amfivolies!


 
I use all these with my friends (girls and boys) and many people do. Most of them use moro mu or agapi mu when they talk to a girl.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

mroma said:


> I use all these with my friends (girls and boys) and many people do. Most of them use moro mu or agapi mu when they talk to a girl.


 
So I will keep calling my friends by "agapi mou", "aggele mou" more and more  Thank you.


----------



## Tetina

Let me contribute to this conversation... I have a foreign friend who's living in Greece. She had just started speaking Greek and she used to call me "moro mou" in front of the people. I was very very shy and it really sound like we were lesbians...
So in theory you can call your friends however you want but in reality it can be misinterpreted. I'm referring of course in the "girl to girl" case. 
That's why I always follow the safe road: "Maria mou", "Katerina mou", "Sofia mou" etc.


----------



## Vagabond

I guess it's a matter of preference. I do call my female friends "μωρό μου", "αγάπη μου", "γλυκειά μου" or (most usually for both my male and female friends) "καλό μου", and never thought I sound like a lesbian  

I guess it depends on the setting; if you hold her hand and look deep in her eyes when you call her "μωρό μου", yeah, sounds and looks like an affair; if you are discussing something and you go like "ρε μωρό μου, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τί σου λέω;;", nah.


----------



## ~ceLine~

I use also "-aki mou" ..

_Stellinaki mou, Sofaki mou_ etc.



[it makes it sounds more sweety ..]


----------



## thelightchild

So should I say (my sweet girl)

γλυκειά κοριτσάκι μου 
or γλυκά κοριτσάκι μου 
or how? 

still don't understand with sweet/sweety...

thank you very much!


----------



## mroma

thelightchild said:


> So should I say (my sweet girl)
> 
> γλυκειά κοριτσάκι μου
> or γλυκά κοριτσάκι μου
> or how?
> 
> still don't understand with sweet/sweety...
> 
> thank you very much!


 
You can' t say this, because it doesn' t exist in greek, but you can say
glikia mu (γλυκειά μου) - my sweety
gliko mu koritsi (γλυκό μου κορίτσι)  -my sweet girl
gliko mu koritsaki  (γλυκό μου κοριτσάκι) -my little sweet girl


----------



## jaxlarus

Tetina said:


> Let me contribute to this conversation... I have a foreign friend who's living in Greece. She had just started speaking Greek and she used to call me "moro mou" in front of the people. I was very very shy and it really sound like we were lesbians...



Ok, now imagine a 30 year-old, 6' tall Swede shouting "*Μωρό μουουουου!*" to a 30 year-old, 5'11'' guy (= me ) standing at the other end of a room full of pious people...

E... Mα να μην ανοίγει η γη να με καταπιεί;!


----------

